
Hacking Into The Indian Education System - adarsh_y
http://deedy.quora.com/Hacking-into-the-Indian-Education-System
======
Sujan
Wow, bold move to publish this. Don't know if it was smart.

But I had to laugh as the author asks in the article:

> What kind of horrible graph is this?

The wrong one. He should have used a bar chart instead of this line chart.
Doesn't change the content and meaning of the chart, but actually makes it
accurate and readable as the data it not about the relation between the number
of students that got these marks but actually about the number of students
that got these marks. A bar chart is much better to show that.

~~~
ahoy
I agree, I had to puzzle over that graph for a a minute or two before I
realized what exactly was wrong with it.

------
jennyjenjen
Wow. Really good read. Thanks!

